# Can someone tell me whats wrong? Its getting worst



## v33sonata (Aug 9, 2011)

About 6 weeks ago I noticed a lil brown spot on my frog. It was about that size but with in the last 2 weeks it has gotten much bigger here are some pic.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Start calling vets in your area.


----------



## v33sonata (Aug 9, 2011)

eldalote2 said:


> Start calling vets in your area.


noone deals with frogs


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Email pictures to Dr. Frye. 

[email protected]


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not a vet, nor a doctor of any sort, nor particularly informed, but, to me, that looks like a fungal infection. If there are no vets in your area, and, you are not able to get meds from Dr Frye, I would try umm, dare I recommend?

I have ideas but I'd rather someone with more experience speak up.

(ps, I've heard of Lamisil (AT) continuous spray being used for fungal infections. Better wait until the smarty pants weigh in though. I'm not an expert.)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, truth is, I don't know wth I'm talking about. I second emailing a pic to Dr Frye and trying to get some meds from him, if you don't have a vet nearby that can help.

Could it be something that poked into his skin that is getting infected?


----------



## v33sonata (Aug 9, 2011)

I just emailed him thanks for the advise. Hopefully he will get back to me soon.


----------



## v33sonata (Aug 9, 2011)

So this is strange, whats ever was brown on him had fallen off lastnight. Kinda like a scab? He looks like this now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is strange. Hope it means he's healing. I'd email the updated pic to Dr Frye. I might change his ideas for course of treatment.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

You'll need something for the infection and to help the skin heal. Dr. Frye recomended silversulferdiazine for a real bad nose rub on a wild caught auratus. Looked a lot like that wound. Best of luck.


----------

